# How to do a software update with esys



## x5f152014 (12 mo ago)

Whats my next step what do u suggest, new headunit? I checked the i-step shipment also by going into Expert>VCM master at bottom and read in the I-Steps section


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

x5f152014 said:


> Whats my next step what do u suggest, new headunit? I checked the i-step shipment also by going into Expert>VCM master at bottom and read in the I-Steps section


Not sure from here. Your pictures did not show the head unit, so I have no idea what it looks like. When you Read ECU, does Kombi and Head Unit appear in ECU List?


----------



## x5f152014 (12 mo ago)

yes both are in the list see the head unit below.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

x5f152014 said:


> yes both are in the list see the head unit below.


Head Unit looks fine. But this is in Tal Calculating. When you just do a Read ECU, what does it show for BKombi, Kombi, or DKombi?


----------



## x5f152014 (12 mo ago)

here is kombi below


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

x5f152014 said:


> here is kombi below


Looks fine. Not sure where it all went wrong, but you need to do it all over, Read ECU and Calculate svt_soll, and see what KOMBI and Head Unit look like. HWEL must be Black, not Red Blue. If they are not, something is wrong with I-Step Shipment used, or FA.


----------



## x5f152014 (12 mo ago)

hey Shawn so my headunit acually died today so thats why i had all the problems im gonna order a used one but what would be the steps to code that into my car?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

x5f152014 said:


> hey Shawn so my headunit acually died today so thats why i had all the problems im gonna order a used one but what would be the steps to code that into my car?


If same head Unit hardware, install in car, VO Code it, and wipe Donor FSC codes and load original car VIN matching FSC Codes.


----------



## x5f152014 (12 mo ago)

sorry to ask u probably answered this a million times is there step by step instructions.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

x5f152014 said:


> sorry to ask u probably answered this a million times is there step by step instructions.


Not specifically.


----------



## Hide (Jan 5, 2022)

Shawns
please tell me.

in esys option
"Update MSN after TAL execution"
"Update VCM after TAL execution"
It is written in various places when you uncheck the
What is your reason for removing it?
What will happen if you check it?

Should I check it when updating all ECUs by software update?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hide said:


> Shawns
> please tell me.
> 
> in esys option
> ...


No. Leave unchecked. It is best to manually update these things, when you have a known good reason for doing so.


----------



## Hide (Jan 5, 2022)

shawn
Thank you for your reply

I thought I should check it and automatically update ISTEP after the update.

If possible, please tell me why it is NG.
This is because the reason is not written anywhere even if you search the WEB.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hide said:


> shawn
> Thank you for your reply
> 
> I thought I should check it and automatically update ISTEP after the update.
> ...


If you modify FA for whatever reason, and VO Code an ECU, you do not necssarly want that modified FA automatically written to car where it will then become the default FA used for VO Coding all ECU. You should manually control any FA Changes written to car and be damn sure of when it's happening and why it's happening.


----------



## Hide (Jan 5, 2022)

In case of additional ECU
Is it possible to rewrite ECU internal information only by changing the VCM istep of ESYS?
Doesn't it need to be rewritten?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hide said:


> I have added RDC to my vehicle.
> It's a used unit.
> Add RDC to FA
> I thought it would be better to rewrite the inside of the ECU by updating the software. (probably because the ECU also contains the VIN information)
> ...


No. You need to flash RDC ECU.


----------



## Hide (Jan 5, 2022)

yes
Does that mean I shouldn't check for VCM updates even in that case?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hide said:


> yes
> Does that mean I shouldn't check for VCM updates even in that case?


Just flash ECU. Leave VCM alone.


----------



## Hide (Jan 5, 2022)

OK thanks!


----------



## x5f152014 (12 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> If same head Unit hardware, install in car, VO Code it, and wipe Donor FSC codes and load original car VIN matching FSC Codes.


ok just received the donor hu and installed it this was easy part like 30min to swap. can you explain how to vo code it, wipe the nbt hu and i need your help to get my fsc codes my vin is 5uxkr0c55e0c25240


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

Maybe @dayvg can help you for repair pack try to search from him
1) Virginise your NBT

Configure tool32 for enet cable --> EDIABAS.ini must be set for Interface = ENET (not STD:OBD).
Firewall Must be disabled
Motor shoud be running.
Open tool32 and load nbt.prg
find job named like this: steuern_delete_persistency_intel_plus_swt
write SWT in the argument box
double click on job
now select steuern_position_repair with argument 2 and nbt will virginized and rebooted


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

x5f152014 said:


> ok just received the donor hu and installed it this was easy part like 30min to swap. can you explain how to vo code it, wipe the nbt hu and i need your help to get my fsc codes my vin is 5uxkr0c55e0c25240


PM sent.


----------



## NathObeaN (2 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> Just flash ECU. Leave VCM alone.


Hi Shawn, what about the "Update MSM after TAL execution" option? Can you provide some insight as to what the option does, when to enable/disable? And how to apply manually if neeeded?

Also, is "Update VCM after TAL execution" exactly the same as:

1. Expert Mode
2. VCM
3. Master Tab
4. In I-Steps Section, Click Write Button.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

NathObeaN said:


> Hi Shawn, what about the "Update MSM after TAL execution" option? Can you provide some insight as to what the option does, when to enable/disable? And how to apply manually if neeeded?
> 
> Also, is "Update VCM after TAL execution" exactly the same as:
> 
> ...


In a vehicle there is a MSM (Master Security Module) and several ECUs with CSM (Client Security Module). Just leave MSM unchecked.


----------

